# clase de recuperación



## mooonlight

Hi! I know that the verb is "make up  for", but I don´t know wich is the noun.

I want to say " la clase de recuperacoón será el 3 de Mayo, for example"

Can be "The make-up class will be the 3rd of may" ? If my try was correct, Anyway,  I´d like to know the tradictional word.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PaleCommander

"make-up class" is correct. Nice job on your translation. Don't forget to capitalize "May".


----------



## mooonlight

Yes, thanks also for reminding me of the capitalization.


----------



## Meeracat

I am puzzled. How do you arrive at "make-up" from recuperacion? Make up is "maquillar". Recuperacion has more a meaning of recovery, restoration etc.


----------



## peterfenn

Make up, as in recuperate (e.g. "We have to make up for lost time"). You're right though, "make-up class" sounds like very bad English to me. mooonlight, this would mean _clase de maquillaje_! I would say "catch up class", or even "recuperation class".


----------



## Slyder

estoy cofundido, para mí si yo digo* "make-up class",* eso me suena a *"clase de maquillaje".*

Creo que si quieren usar "make up" como recuperar, yo prefiero decir:

*We have to make up lost time.*


----------



## EmilyD

This may be one of those British vs. U.S. English moments.

In the U.S.: "make-up class" or make-up test(exam, assignment, etc.) is commonly used. I've never heard "catch up or recuperation class".

I'm with PaleCommander here.
_
Nomi_


----------



## peterfenn

EmilyD I think you're right. Very well put!
How odd you lot are (jeje).


----------



## jinti

I agree with EmilyD and PaleCommander: a _make-up class_ is common, standard US English, and in context is not confused with a _clase de maquillaje_.


----------



## Meeracat

Make-up class, catch-up class, recuperation class. None of it makes much sense to me. Perhaps you should ask who the translation is for? If its for the US then it appears fine. If its for an English audience, it isn't. If it's for both - then back to the drawing board I say.


----------



## peterfenn

Meeracat said:


> Make-up class, catch-up class, recuperation class. None of it makes much sense to me. Perhaps you should ask who the translation is for? If its for the US then it appears fine. If its for an English audience, it isn't. If it's for both - then back to the drawing board I say.


 
Hi
How would you put it, just out of interest (all the other posters are from the US bar you and I)?


----------



## Meeracat

To be honest, peterfen, I wouldn't have a clue without more context. All we know is that moonlight is looking to translate the verb "recuperacion". "Make-up would not be my first choice.


----------



## Slyder

jinti said:


> Same way.  Context makes it quite clear. I work at a university, and we have make-up classes and make-up tests all the time. I don't think anyone has ever been confused.


 
It's weird, becuase if you say:"I work at a university, and we have make-up classes and make-up tests all the time....." 

yo podría pensar que dices: Yo trabajo en la unviersidad y tenemos clases y pruebas de maquillaje todo el tiempo.

Que tal si lo digo así: 

"I work at university, and we have to make up lost time with make-up tests ...."


----------



## peterfenn

To Meeracat:
But from _*clase *de recuperación_ surely it's completely clear what the context is (i.e. those classes given at school to kids who are behind due to either lack of attendance of intelligence).


----------



## jinti

Slyder said:


> It's weird, becuase if you say:"I work at a university, and we have make-up classes and make-up tests all the time....."
> 
> yo podría pensar que dices: Yo trabajo en la unviersidad y tenemos clases y pruebas de maquillaje todo el tiempo.
> 
> Que tal si lo digo así:
> 
> "I work at university, and we have to make up lost time with make-up tests all the time..."


Mmm, well, I'd understand you but I'd never say it like that.  (I notice you didn't change _make-up tests_ in your example -- does that phrase make more sense to you than _make-up classes_?)

Generally, it goes like something this:  There's a huge snowstorm one day.  The college is open, but a certain professor cancels his class anway.  He announces that he will schedule a make-up class later in the semester.  Nobody seriously thinks he's talking about eye shadow. 

Then a student misses an exam.  He goes to his professor and asks if he can take a make-up test.  The professor knows he is not asking for a test on lipstick.


----------



## Meeracat

To peterfen
If that is the case then perhaps we would have to look at words like "revision". That certainly rings bells from my study days. "Brushing up" is another phrase though I have never heard it used in an organised context like a class.


----------



## Slyder

jinti said:


> Mmm, well, I'd understand you but I'd never say it like that. (I notice you didn't change _make-up tests_ in your example -- does that phrase make more sense to you than _make-up classes_?)
> 
> Generally, it goes like something this: There's a huge snowstorm one day. The college is open, but a certain professor cancels his class anway. He announces that he will schedule a make-up class later in the semester. Nobody seriously thinks he's talking about eye shadow.
> 
> Then a student misses an exam. He goes to his professor and asks if he can take a make-up test. The professor knows he is not asking for a test on lipstick.


 
Si lo pones en ese contexto, se entiende mejor.

Yo no cambie "make-up tests", porque no era necesario, ya que *"make up lost time"* es entendible y no ambiguo. 

ya que "To make up lost time" no lo vas a traducir como "maquillar el tiempo perdido", eso suena horrible. 

La verdad es que cada "phrasal verb" tiene muchos significados, en su mayoría. Ya que también me dijeron que uno puede usar "make up" cuando uno se refiere a *"invent*". 

Ahora me pregunto, ¿"*to make up tests", *también puede traducirse como *"Inventar exámenes"?*


----------



## peterfenn

Slyder, siguiendo lo de _make up class_, _make up test_ también se podría traducir perfectamente como "control/prueba de maquillaje"! Sería igual de ambiguo (si damos por sentado lo de la confusión de _make up class_).


----------



## Mirlo

mooonlight said:


> Hi! I know that the verb is "make up for", but I don´t know wich is the noun.
> 
> I want to say " la clase de recuperacoón será el 3 de Mayo, for example"
> 
> Can be "The make-up class will be the 3rd of may" ? If my try was correct, Anyway, I´d like to know the tradictional word.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 
Devuelta a lo que se estaba discutiendo:

*The make-up class will be May 3rd.*

En los Estados Unidos todos los estudiantes saben lo que significa "make-up class" Asi es que no te preocupes.


----------



## TGB

Hola!

Es* make-up class* correcto?

_Next Friday we'll make up for today's class, so we'll have a make up lesson_

A mí me suena fatal, no sé qué pensáis vosotros.

Gracias


----------



## azuos

clases de recuperación podría ser algo así como: recovery classes.


----------



## azuos

De todas formas tendrías que enviar el contexto.


----------



## TGB

azuos said:


> De todas formas tendrías que enviar el contexto.


 

El profesor está enfermo, así que no podemos dar clase hoy. La recuperaremos el viernes. El viernes tenemos clase de recuperación.


----------



## azuos

The teacher is ill, so today we haven´t got class. We will recover it on friday. On friday we have the recovery class.

Yo creo que podría ser algo así aunque me suena un poco repetitivo.
¿No crees?


----------



## Mr.Dent

If a class is cancelled, then the class which is held to cover the material that was missed is called a make-up/make up class.
A Content Tutoring Class or a Tutoring Class is a supplement to a course, not a replacement for a course that was cancelled. If a student misses a class (that was not cancelled) then you could use the term tutoring session. It would be a tutoring class only if several students had to attend.


----------



## Aguas Claras

In UK English, "make-up class" would be una "clase de maquillaje".

What I'm not sure about is the precise meaning of "clase de recuperación in the original post because, in Spain, it could be one of two things: it could be a class replacing a class that had been cancelled (because the teacher was ill, for example) or it could be a class to enable students who had fallen behind to catch up.


----------



## rajulbat

From the above I did not notice any suggestion from any speaker of British English for what to call an additional day of class held to compensate for a day on which class was previously canceled because of weather or some other force majeure.


----------



## Aguas Claras

rajulbat said:


> From the above I did not notice any suggestion from any speaker of British English for what to call an additional day of class held to compensate for a day on which class was previously canceled because of weather or some other force majeure.


I'm honestly not sure there's a specific word for it. We would probably say something like "we will be recovering the class next Tuesday".


----------



## Gisellee

---------------------->  NUEVA PREGUNTA  <----------------------------

Dear friends,
This week I will tell my students that we have to cover some classes because of Christmas and the holidays. The exact name would be "recovery class"? or "Cover class" or "remedial class"?
Estimados amigos:
Esta semana tendremos clases de recuperación de clases que no tuvimos ni tendremos por fiestas navideñas o algunos feriados. Como sería el nombre en inglés de dichas clases? Muy agradecida.


----------



## DT315

Yo diría "catch up classes" o "review classes" Diría "review classes" si ya lo has enseñado y "catch up classes" si tienes que enseñar material que aún no lo has enseñado porque no tuviste la oportunidad.

(por favor corrija la gramática)


----------



## The Newt

Perhaps "we have to have make-up classes" (which has nothing to do with cosmetics).


----------



## horsewishr

The Newt said:


> Perhaps "we have to have make-up classes" (which has nothing to do with cosmetics).


Yes. Make-up classes are classes where you make up lost ground.


----------



## Masood

rajulbat said:


> From the above I did not notice any suggestion from any speaker of British English for what to call an additional day of class held to compensate for a day on which class was previously canceled because of weather or some other force majeure.


I'd say _catch-up classes/lessons_.


----------



## Bmm5045

I concur with "make-up classes," when you are having a class to compensate for one you have already missed, but that sounds odd when they are anticipatory in nature (in other words, you are having extra classes _before_ the days you are going to miss).  For those, I guess "extra class" would be appropriate.  If attendance isn't required, you could call it a "bonus class" perhaps.

The use of the word "remedial" in the context of formal learning almost always refers to when someone is at a certain level but they are missing key knowledge or skills that they should already know at that grade/level, so extra intervention is needed to go back to the basics.


----------

